# What do you think? V-CUBE 6



## TimMc (Jul 3, 2008)

Did you recently purchase a V-CUBE 6 and are currently playing with one now?

If so, what are your thoughts on it?

Tim.


----------



## Jason Baum (Jul 3, 2008)

Mine was terrible at first and I was very disappointed for the first day. It started to get a lot better on the second day and by the end of it I could actually do some solves without it popping. Now, on the third day it has gotten much, much better than it was at first. It doesn't pop or lock up nearly as often now and I'm really enjoying solving this puzzle. I'm sure that a week from now, it will feel even better than it does now. If you have a V-Cube 6, just be patient with it and keep working it in. They definitely get a lot better!


----------



## TimMc (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm afraid to take it a part to see what's causing the clicking. I can only assume that it's little bits of plastic that weren't cut-back when the puzzle was being assembled. I'll have to sand/file the notches back.

I'd probably get it again if they come out in black, but I wouldn't get another white one. It's definitely worth getting one while they're available though!

Tim.


----------



## Jason Baum (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that it's a result of the inner mechanism. There are internal pieces that go around the core that you can't see unless you take the puzzle apart. When the cube clicks, I'm pretty sure it's those pieces locking into place that causes it.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 5, 2008)

I fully agree with Jason, its my second day, and it feels much better.
Pops every now and then, and im starting to like the clicks. ;p


----------



## Malachai (Jul 5, 2008)

I dislike the clicks. I've had mine two days now and it has popped with every solve. The clicks let you know whether or not the inner mechanics are "in line" with each other, and if they aren't, then no other slices can be turned. This is particularly problematic between the 3rd and 4th rows (the middle) on all sides. I sometimes have to turn it a quarter turn and back again for it to "click" into place so I can make a different turn.

I'm sure it'll get better, but by contrast the 7x7 is MUCH better.


----------



## korisu (Jul 7, 2008)

I really want to like this cube. Really, really want to. But I was in the middle of solving it for the first time - working on the edges with a simple expanded 4x4x4 technique - and three of the center cubes popped out on me. I managed to get them back in, but about six turns later, a full quarter of the cubes just came apart and fell out on the floor. I have no idea how to get them back in. I'm afraid I have to ask for an exchange from the company, but considering it's all the way in Greece, I have no idea how it'll be handled. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 7, 2008)

I think part of the reason you get to like this cube better over time is that you get used to it (sort of). I had mine fall apart the second time I scrambled it for speedsolving (as opposed to BLD solving). It was the best thing that could have happened, since once I figured out how to put it back together (it took about an hour), I understood how it works and was able to solve it without pops after that. I'm turning it a little slower, I guess, but now I understand. You have to make sure it clicks before you turn in a different plane; if you do, it will essentially never pop.

korisu, just try to put it back together. It's frustrating, but you will eventually be able to do it. There's another thread here somewhere where somebody pointed to pictures of the cube being assembled - use that and you shouldn't have too much trouble. And once you put it back together, you should be able to solve it with less problems, since you'll understand the puzzle better.

It's a shame it has to work like this, but I'm happy to have a functioning 6x6x6, even if it does have quirks.


----------



## korisu (Jul 7, 2008)

Mike - Could you link to that thread? There's dozens of pieces here, and I have no idea what they're supposed to do, much less if I'm putting them back together in the correct order or not.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think the 6x6x6 is a pile of crap. I haven't had a single solve without pops, even with turning slow it keeps popping. I have had it explode twice already just like Mike has. I liked putting it back together and learning how it works, but I didn't like doing that while my timer was still running 

V-Cubes must know about all these problems because everone has the same problems
* Pops
* Locks
* Extremely hard to turn using finger-tricks (just time yourself doing a "wrist" U-perm and a "fingertrick" U-perm)

However, I like the clicking (Pyraminx and Skewbs also have this and I love that) and dispite all these problems I can't help wanting to scramble/solve it. I just hope everyone is right and breaking it in and eventually lubing it will help resolve the problems


----------



## Ton (Jul 7, 2008)

I guess it is the screw tension, which is very delicate, my 6x6 has some problems , it pops once in 5 solves if I try to speed up. So the once that explode are just to loose, maybe some silicone gel would help. 

Same I encountered on the 5x5 , some are nice other are very stiff , the only solution would be that they use real screws and not the rivets - although it looks like a screw you can not turn is loosen or fasten it-.


----------



## bodom (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm going to try to find the link for pictures, but in the event that I don't, can a kind soul please point me to the link? Thanks a lot. In the meantime, I'm going to play with my V-Cube 7 instead...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 8, 2008)

I think the reason this was hard to find was because I saw it at TwistyPuzzles, not here. It was David Calvo - he has this whole page of his 6x6x6. It's in Spanish, but the pictures do most of the description needed:
http://www.darubik.com/?page_id=196

And here's the one for the 7x7x7:
http://www.darubik.com/?page_id=197

I think you'll agree these are pretty wonderful photos he's provided - I for one am most appreciative of them.


----------



## Leviticus (Jul 8, 2008)

I lost a damn innner blue edge on my 6x6  I cant find it, just when i was about to get a sub 5.


----------



## blindfold cube (Aug 15, 2008)

My v cube 6 turns somewhat smoothly and i can do finger tricks on it. The only thing that drives me nuts is that it pops so much. This cube would be perfect for me if it didn't pop so much. Perhaps when the v cube 6b comes out it might not pop so much.


----------



## Liquiddi (Jan 19, 2009)

I just bought one, couldn't resist it when I saw it in the store. It turns well, well compared to my Rubik's 5x5x5, it's fantastic. It hasn't popped for me, yet. Seems good, if I don't get mad with popping. Just got the centers, now for the edges. //Btw, I just solved it. Well worth the money, I recommend it.


----------

